# I motorized the "Z" of my X3



## lugnut (Jun 9, 2010)

Ive been thinking about adding a motorized drive to the Z action of my Grizzly X-3 Milling machine for some time now.  Ive counted the turns it takes to move the head up or down, say 6 and its 120 or 20 turns per inch. And there is no reason why I shouldnt power it. The mill has an X-Y table drive that I bought from LMS.
I have no intention of using the drive while machining, I just thought it would be nice to have to speed up raising and lowering the mill head. I have to raise it about 6 to add the drill chuck and to insert the tap handle and tap for tapping holes. 

The motor I used capable of reversing and is geared down to about the right speed. The shaft turns 88 rpm. Its from a hospital bed. The motor is rated 1 to 5 duty cycles. I don't think that should bother. 
Another thing about the motor is the drive shaft coming out of the gearbox can be switched to come out the other end.





I used a nice heavy-duty switch to select UP OFF DOWN. And a heavy-duty push button to activate the action. I have some limit switches but with the push to move button I shouldnt need them. 




I used a multi-groove belt from a treadmill and have made pulleys to go on motor and backside of the hand wheel that drives the Z action
The set up had to be mounted on a angle because the Z drive comes out of the mill base on an angle.




One cool thing about this setup is I can still turn the handwheel by hand with out much more effort than with out the motor.
 By removing the top drawer in the bench I was able to place the motor under the counter top. This will protect the whole system from chips and clear up the counter top




The motor has plenty of torque as it is geared down from 1750 rpm to 88 rpm. And with the pulley I made it will raise and lower the head at the rate of 9 per min
Don't think I will need any speed control. Only plan to use it to make long moves of the mill head.
I will probably make some sort of guard over the belt, but I think it would be in the way.
Mel


----------



## Chazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice setup, I like! Thm: It's about 11th down on my to-do list, as my, our, er her budget allows. 

Chazz


----------



## cidrontmg (Jun 9, 2010)

That´s a nice setup indeed. I was wondering why you had it all wired up, and the motor sitting at an angle, the next image was a real eye-opener. The motor is "part" of the mill table, and sits at an angle because the Z feed is also at an angle! Clever!
 :bow:

I only wish I had a similar Z feed in my mill. Unfortunately not. More head-scratching needed.


----------



## ariz (Jun 9, 2010)

great idea and realization lugnut

my mill isn't an X3 but it has the same system for the Z axis, with the shaft sticking at an angle like yours

I think that I'll grab your idea to do the same thing, an help to raise that heavy head is always desirable
thanks for sharing it!


----------

